# Finish Mower for Kubota??



## nckubotaman (Mar 14, 2008)

I've got to get a 6 ft rear discharge finish mower to go with my Kubota L4300 tractor. The "major brands" (Woods, Bush Hog, Pittsburgh) are all in the $1900-$2150 range locally. 

On the lower end is the King Kutter sold by Tractor Supply and 1st Choice- a brand sold by a local Kubota dealer. Both are around $1550.

Can anyone recommend the King Kutter or 1st Choice mowers? I need to be as cost conscience as possible but I also need the mower to last for many years and function pretty well. 

Please send comments soon. I need the mower within 3 weeks or so.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

I personally, if I had to choose between those two models, would pick the 1st Choice because they are sold by the same dealer as your tractor and you will have an easier time getting parts, warranty work and repairs done. It is alot easier to get support from a local dealer than talking to the King Cutter manufacturer. 

I noticed that you didn't have land pride in your list. They are indisputedly one of the best manufacturers in finish mowers. We had a 6 ft side discharge that was indestructable. the only problem we had is that we used it so much, the support casters would break a pin and fall off constantly. the mower was 10 years old then and we sold it in 2004.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

:ditto: what Simple said

I also think it depends on how many years you expect to need the mower. If it is forever - pay the extra for the better mower. If less than 10 years the cheaper ones will probably be OK with good maintenance and not too much rough ground. Obviously what you pay more for is thicker metal at the stress points and better spindles and gear boxes. If possible look them over in person and see if you can talk a dealer in letting you test drive your two favorites. These days they may be willing to work with you more to make a sale

Andy


----------



## nckubotaman (Mar 14, 2008)

I'll have to throw in a curve ball to this question. I was considering between a King Kutter and First Choice finish mower. Now after a visit to a local JD dealer I have another option. 

They have a 2006 Befco C30-RD6 mower that has sat on their lot for 2 years unsold. It is NEW, but the paint has faded some and there is some visible rust on some bolt heads/nuts and the tires are flat.

The salesman said they would pump up the tires & if they didn't hold air they would replace them with new pneumatic tires at no cost to me. They would sell me the mower tax included for $1350. He said a new shiny one would be about $2200.

Is Befco a good brand? The manufacture sticker shows Mount Airy, NC and the dealer is less than a quarter mile from my workplace and they stock parts and can get parts within 2 days since Mount Airy is only about 3 or 4 counties away. Does this sound like a better deal than King Kutter or First Choice? Thanks.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

I'll be honest with you and say I know absolutely nothing about this brand or the mower itself. I did some research on consumer reviews, and the only thing I heard was that it was really heavy, but that could be compared to other brands or just to the tractor.

The one thing I would look out for is this: Why is the mower still on the lot at the Deere dealer. If it is an 06, and they are selling it for that cheap, I would think there must be a catch, and if there isn't why didn't they keep it in decent condition with at least the tires pumped up.


----------



## nckubotaman (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah, it's kinda odd that they let a new mower sit there and rust/fade with flat tires on their lot when it's sitting beside shiny new equipment. 

Befco does have their own website and in their own specifications the mower I was offered the sales pitch on is only 424 lbs and has 11 gauge metal. By comparison the First Choice has 6 gauge metal and the Taylor Way/Pittsburgh mower weighs a hefty 610 lbs. Also the Befco mower is rated for a 16-30 hp tractor. My tractor is 43hp. I believe the Befco will be very light weight, perhaps too light weight in the long run for my needs. 

So I'm back to having First Choice as my first choice. I don't want to even consider any Chinese brands and in my rural NC area there are few brands to choose from. Only 2 tractor dealers in my county. Most dealers carry only 1 or 2 brands.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I agree with the direction you are going. The thinner metal and lower power ratings would steer me towards heavier duty mower too. Especially since your mower can handle more. Keep us updated as you make a decision. This is great information for us too.

Andy


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Doesn't Kubota sell a Rhino brand, or is that just rotary cutters?


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

I had a Befco "hog" mower and not "finish" mower,, Befco is a very low line implement,, The hog mower didn't last that long and I have very smooth fields to cut. In other words, all obstructions were removed years ago... It lasted three seasons... I went and spent the extra and bought a Woods 72" heavy duty deck.. I want it to last as many years as possible, I have looked at King Kutter and others and feel they are no better designed or built than the Befco I just got rid of.


----------

